# Windows 10 slow since creators update



## gbswales1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Since installing the creators update (and all subsequent updates) my computer has been running much slower. Not everything is affected and the two most noticeable things are-

1) When bringing up the permission screen for anything that needs admin status - this takes twice as long as it used to both to load and to go back to desktop after approving. Each takes about 7 seconds occasionally more.

2) When opening any browser for the first time (Chrome, Firefox, IE or Opera) again this is taking about double the time it used to

Most other things, including start up and shut down are about the same as before creators update - 

My specs are
MS Widows 10 Pro 64 bit
CPU - AMD FX 8350 eight core 4.34 GHz
RAM - 16 GB
VIDEO Geoforce GTX760 with 8GB memory
System and programmes drive is SSD with plenty of space
All other date on additional drives

I run Secure A Plus anti virus

Not sure what I should be looking at specifically for items 1 and 2 above


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I run Secure A Plus anti virus


Windows 10 does better with its built-in *Windows Defender Antivirus* app, especially when it's going through the update process.
Getting rid of that third-party antivirus app may improve things for you.

By the way, the *Version 1709 OS Build 162xx* update is scheduled to be released next month.
Hopefully, it'll resolve some of the current Windows 10 issues.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gbswales1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Since my upgrade to windows I have observed its tendancy to heal its own problems after a little while (especially problems following windows updates!) however I have had creators update installed for some time now and although there has been a slight improvement it is nowhere near as fast as it was before the creators update. I was running the same anti virus previously specifically because it had proved to be less resource hungry than others. Of course I disabled defender because I am aware of the issues running two AV programmes can cause.

The main issue is that I would like to speed up the time it takes to bring up and execute the admin permissions window this used to be very fast but is now very annoying as it blanks anything I might be watching while opening another programme. I was hoping someone might know of specific settings that might help do this


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A computer with an AMD FX-8350 4.00 GHz processor and a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 graphic card and 16 GB of RAM and a solid state hard drive should be fast and snappy and not slow.

I'm not there to see what your computing habits are and how well you maintain it and what's installed and running in it, so there may be a number of reasons for the issue.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

you do have the option of returning to the previous build,


----------

